# upon availability



## Evi

Γεια σας

πως μπορουμε να πουμε για φαγητά σε ένα καφε, που προσφερονται στον κόσμο, όμως αναλογα με την μέρα. Κάποιες μέρες υπάρχει η τάρτα με τυρί κάποιες οχι, εξαρταται απο το μενού της ημέρας:

Πιάτα/φαγητά της ημέρας...????

Daily Specials upon availability

ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## lettoula

Noμίζω ότι έτσι λέγεται,αλλά δεν ειμαι και εντελώς σίγουρη.


----------



## ireney

Τα "daily specials" έτσι λέγονται απ' ό,τι ξέρω. Φυσικά το upon availabilty σημαίνει κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό έτσι όπως βλέπω τη φράση (με περισσότερο περιεχόμενο μπορεί να άλλαζα γνώμη αν και δεν νομίζω. Φυσικά μάλλον δεν ρωτάς για αυτό οπότε αν θες να αλλάξω τον τίτλο)


----------



## Evi

lettoula said:


> Noμίζω ότι έτσι λέγεται,αλλά δεν ειμαι και εντελώς σίγουρη.



Θα ήθελα το upon availability στα Ελληνικά. Υπάρχει τρόπος να το πω;
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Evi

ireney said:


> Τα "daily specials" έτσι λέγονται απ' ό,τι ξέρω. Φυσικά το upon availabilty σημαίνει κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό έτσι όπως βλέπω τη φράση (με περισσότερο περιεχόμενο μπορεί να άλλαζα γνώμη αν και δεν νομίζω. Φυσικά μάλλον δεν ρωτάς για αυτό οπότε αν θες να αλλάξω τον τίτλο)


Η αρχική μου ερώτηση ήταν για upon availability. Εαν υπάρχει τρόπος να το πούμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά. 
Βασικά σημαίνει, οτι ο πελάτης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει οτι κάποτε τα φαγητά που είναι στο μενού δεν προσφέρονται κάθε μέρα. Είναι ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα του σέφ. Ο πελάτης πρέπει να το ξέρει αυτό,έτσι όταν δεν μπορούν να του προσφέρουν κάτι να μην παρεξηγεί. Δηλαδή είναι ανάλογα με το γούστο του μάγειρα.

Φαγητά της Ημέρας διαθέσιμα ή οχί???


----------



## ireney

Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ, το "upon availability" το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως "άμα τελειώσουν τέλειωσαν".


----------



## Evi

ireney said:


> Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ, το "upon availability" το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως "άμα τελειώσουν τέλειωσαν".



Κατι που θα μπορούσα να το γράψω επίσημα πάνω στο μενού;


----------



## Tetina

upon availability μεταφράζεται ως: "αναλόγως διαθεσιμότητας", "βάση διαθεσιμότητας", "ανάλογα με τη διαθεσιμότητα" (το τελευταίο δεν μου πολυαρέσει αλλά είναι μια επιλογή). 
Παρόλα αυτά νομίζω ότι αυτή η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για αντικείμενα όπως π.χ. υπολογιστές ή αεροπορικά εισιτήρια κτλ. 
Για τα φαγητά βλέπω μόνο: "μενού της ημέρας" ή "πιάτα ημέρας".


----------

